
Muster – A universal data layer for components and services - lsjroberts
https://dwstech.github.io/muster/blog/2019/02/08/introducing-muster
======
ckluis
Relevant bit: This probably sounds similar to GraphQL, a wonderful tool for
abstracting APIs behind a graph. Muster takes this a step further: by putting
your operations in the graph, it gives you the power to apply functions to
your data, filter and map it right back into a new node, ready to be used by
your components.

------
davewragg
We're very happy to be releasing this to the open source community. Do check
out the github repo for more -
[https://github.com/dwstech/muster](https://github.com/dwstech/muster)

